# Shimano Big Baitrunner LC altes Modell



## blablabla (11. September 2019)

Hi
ich interessiere mich für die alten Big Baitrunner LC die ja von vielen sehr gelobt werden, Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen sind auch regelmässig welche zu haben. Weiss jemand zufällig  was die neu gekostet haben damals??
Google findet da nichts mehr....


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. September 2019)

Ich meine die Big stand damals für knapp unter 200 Euronen im Katalog, aber Nagel mich nicht darauf fest.


----------



## jkc (11. September 2019)

Die Frage ist wann... zuletzt gingen die teils für unter 120€ im Abverkauf weg...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wann... zuletzt gingen die teils für unter 120€ im Abverkauf weg...



Die mag es hier und da mal im Tiefstpreisangebot gegeben haben, die Regel ist das aber sicher nicht, schon gar nicht bei den Shimano Bigpits.

Ich möchts jetzt nicht beschreien, aber als die mal rauskamen, lagen die sicher weit höher im UVP wie die Ultegra, also deutlich ü200€.
Heute legt man im Schnitt immernoch 130-150€ pro Stk. hin, da sollte man aber auf jeden Fall auf Erhaltungszustand achten. Schließlich wurden die meisten sehr intensiv benutzt bei Karpfenanglern.


----------



## jkc (11. September 2019)

Im Verkauf lag die LC so wie die aktuellen Modelle um 150€, wen interessiert schon ne UVP, die sind in aller Regel ja hart an der Grenze zum Serviervorschlag.
150€, also Neupreis für ne Rolle die unter Umständen 10 Jahre oder mehr auf dem Buckel hat ist für mich nen abgefahrener Liebhaberpreis.
Meine Frage an dieser Stelle wäre was gegen die LC XTA oder LC XTB spricht?


----------



## punkarpfen (11. September 2019)

Hi, im Abverkauf 125 Euro, vorher 150 bis 180 Euro. 
Keine schlechten Rollen aber mMn. gebraucht zu teuer. Es sind quasi Ultegras mit Freilauf und entsprechend schwer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Im Verkauf lag die LC so wie die aktuellen Modelle um 150€, wen interessiert schon ne UVP, die sind in aller Regel ja hart an der Grenze zum Serviervorschlag.
> 150€, also Neupreis für ne Rolle die unter Umständen 10 Jahre oder mehr auf dem Buckel hat ist für mich nen abgefahrener Liebhaberpreis.
> Meine Frage an dieser Stelle wäre was gegen die LC XTA oder LC XTB spricht?



Ich geb auf UVP auch nix, da sowieso alles und jenes quasi weit drunter über den Ladentisch geht. Es ist halt nur ein Bezugswert.
Nen Liebhaberpreis isses sowieso, es gibt aber genug Nachfrage nach den Shimanos, auch noch deutliche ältere und auch dort werden regelmäßig Preise gezahlt, wo man problemlos technisch bessere Neuware bekommen kann.
Gibt anscheinend genug die gerne bereit sind, selbst die Neupreise noch zu toppen.


----------



## blablabla (12. September 2019)

Ok. Danke
Ja ich finde die Preise von 120+ euro für die Dinger gebraucht eigentlich auch zu teuer. Die neuen sind aber halt nicht mehr so robust denke ich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. September 2019)

Warum weniger robust? Plastebody und Aluspule, egal ob alt oder neu.

Die wichtigste Frage ist eher, wie runtergenudelt die dann wohl sind, wenn sie bereits etliche Jahre intensiv benutzt wurden sind.
Pflege von Tackle ist in der Regel bei den meisten eher nen Buch mit sieben Siegeln und so sehen die dann auch oft aus.

Man kann gute Stücke durchaus finden und dafür dann auch etwas mehr bezahlen. Bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen würde ich aber eh nur Dinge im Auge behalten, die im näheren Umkreis verkauft werden und ich mir vor Ort anschauen kann.
Aktuell sind zb 2 der BBLC inner Bucht zu finden, Startpreis 150 für beide, Vorschläge können gemacht werden.
Leider hat der Verkäufer nur ein Bild eingestellt, worauf man wenig vom Zustand erkennen kann, da bin ich generell skeptisch.

Muß man halt wirklich abwägen ob man wirklich mit älteren Schiffen fahren will oder vielleicht doch eher einem Hype hinterläuft.
Neue gute Rollen sind auch nicht teurer und schlechter auch nicht.


----------



## Kirmizz (12. September 2019)

Du kannst die auch für 100€ eine NEUE Penn Affinity LC 7000 II oder wenn es sein muss eine Liveliner für 140€ kaufen und wirst
wahrscheinlich sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## blablabla (12. September 2019)

Ja Penn hab ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört. Ach die Qual der Wahl beim Tackle...Gut das ich jetzt nicht so dringend neue Rollen brauche. oder vielleicht doch. Wenn man günstig an gut erhaltene o. g. Baitrunner kommen könnte...is ja fast eine Wertanlage


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. September 2019)

Angelrollen als Wertanlage. ich glaube die Verzinsung ist bescheiden. Wenn du alte Rollen findest, die du magst und günstig bekommen kannst, solltest du damit angeln oder dich an ihrem Anblick in einer Vitrine erfreuen. Alle neueren Modelle werden in einer Auflage erzeugt, die ein Sammeln m.E. nicht sinnvoll erscheinen läßt. Und dann muß du, wenn du deine Wertanlage später mal umwandeln möchtest, auch gerade dann den passenden Käufer zur Hand haben, der dir dann das von dir gewünschte Entgelt dafür zahlt.

Aber was anderes, wo möchtest du den Angeln, das du solche großen Rollen brauchst?  Mit Schnur ca. 1000 gr.Gewicht, 500 mtr. 0,35mm Schnurfassung, ich habe auch solche Brocken aber dann legen wir den Köder auch mit einem Boot in 350 - 400 mtr Entfernung ab.


----------



## blablabla (12. September 2019)

Ja war auch mehr als Witz gemeint, es gibt sicher sinnvollere Möglichkeiten sein Geld anzulegen...
Ich brauche schon Rollen auch zum Auslegen mitm Boot die genug 40er Schnur fassen.


----------



## blablabla (12. September 2019)

Gewicht find ich bei Rollen zum Karpfenangeln nachrangig, da die Ruten die meiste Zeit auf den Bissanzeigern ruhen...


----------



## punkarpfen (12. September 2019)

Hi,
das sehe ich etwas anders. Natürlich liegen die Angeln die meiste Zeit auf den Rutenhaltern. Aber in den entscheidenden Phasen (Wurf und Drill) hält man die Angel schon in der Hand. Ich habe von Bekannten mit ähnlicher Ansicht schon so manch schweres Setup probegeworfen. Ich mag das nicht.


----------



## jkc (12. September 2019)

Jo, beim Wurf macht sich ein hohes Gewicht meiner Meinung nach bemerkbar, allerdings ist jetzt ja nicht jeder auf den letzten Meter Wurfweite angewiesen...ob man jetzt mehr Wert auf das Gewicht oder die Freilauffunktion legt ist letztendlich individuell.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. September 2019)

Die Dinger sind schon ganz schöne Wuchtbrummen mit round about 790g.
Wenns Vollmetallrollen wären ok, passt. Aber wenn Body & Rotor aus Kunststoff sind, ist das schon arg viel, selbst bei ner Schnurfassung von 500m 0.35er.
Das geht locker 100g weniger selbst bei 10 Jahre alten Geschützen, in Neu sowieso.
zb Ultegra 14000XTD mit ner Schnurfassung von gut 400m 0.40er und geschmeidige 150g weniger, den Freilauf wird man bei den Ultegras eh nicht vermissen.
Ne vollwertige E-Spule ist auch inklusive, die wird bei den BBLC auch ordentlich was kosten, wenn man sie noch bekommt.


----------



## Mike- (13. September 2019)

Hi,

meine hat damals bei nordfishing 147,77€ gekostet. Für die aktuellen Preise finde ich die Rollen abartig teuer, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde haben die teilweise extrem viele Stunden fischen auf dem Buckel, da kaufe ich lieber eine aktuelle Rolle.


----------



## jkc (13. September 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...locker 100g weniger selbst bei 10 Jahre alten Geschützen, in Neu sowieso.
> zb Ultegra 14000XTD mit ner Schnurfassung von gut 400m 0.40er und geschmeidige 150g weniger, den Freilauf wird man bei den Ultegras eh nicht vermissen.



Schau Dir vergleichbare Freilaufrollen an, liegen alle so um 800g, teils sogar drüber. FOX Eos 12000 FS, Daiwa Infinitiy X BRA, Penn Affinity Live Liner, selbst die LC XTA...
Mit Rollen ohne Freilauffunktion zu vergleichen ist wie mit den Äpfeln und...

 ... Pferden. Lol

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. September 2019)

Freilauf hin oder her, das kann jeder sehen wie er möchte. Bei 800g+ wünsche ich aber keinen Kunststoffbody mehr, den verbitte ich mir da sogar.
Oldschool-Rollen wie die Infinitys lasse ich da mal bewußt außen vor, die beruhen letztlich größtenteils aus Baugruppen jener großer Daiwa's der 80er Jahre.


----------



## jkc (14. September 2019)

Sind Infinity und Baitrunner LC nicht etwa gleich alt?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. September 2019)

Die Infinitys sind baugleiche Nachfolger der Sportsmatic, welche den Markt zu früh erobern wollten, aber wenig Käufer fanden zu der Zeit.
Die Infinitys gab es bereits länger vorm Euro.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. September 2019)

Hi,
es sollte den Rollenherstellern mal zu denken geben, dass mehrere Jahrzehnte alte Rollenmodelle eine höhere Nachfrage haben, als die neuen Modelle. Daiwa hat immernoch keinen adäquaten Infinitynachfolger auf den Markt gebracht und die neuen BBLC haben die alten erst wertvoll gemacht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. September 2019)

Naja, muß man schon etwas relativieren.
Heute gibt es quasi jedes Jahr nen neues Modell oder veränderter Nachfolger eben weil es möglich ist und der Markt danach schreit, ist bei Smartphones ja auch nicht anders.
Klar wurden damals auch schon sehr viele Modelle auf den Markt geschmissen (gerade bei Daiwa), im High-End Bereich aber eher nicht.

Kaufte man sich damals solche Rollen für sehr sehr viel Geld, dann hat man dies gemacht um davon auch lange was von zu haben und nicht nach 2 Jahren in die Tonne zu kloppen.
Egal ob SS3000, S5000T, Infinity oder gar den Gral aller Karpfenangler, die SS9000....alle waren für Otto-Normal-Angler extrem teuer oder vielleicht sogar gar nicht bezahlbar.
Diese Rollen waren absolut High-End und scheuen nicht den Vergleich zu modernen.
Die SS9000 hatte zb nen Einführungspreis von über 300 Pfund zu einer Zeit, als man noch über 4 Mark für ein Pfund hingelegt hat.
Wenn man heutzutage diese Rollen in Topzustand kaufen möchte, kann man problemlos an die 1000€ für ein Pärchen hinlegen. Allein eine E-Spule kostet auch heute noch mehr wie viele komplette Rollen, wenn man sie denn noch bekommt.
Die Nachfrage nach diesen Klassikern ist ungemein hoch und dementsprechend wertstabil sind sie dann auch. Eben auch, weil die Klassiker bis auf wenige Details nicht schlechter sind wie moderne Rollen und sich auch massivst verbessern lassen. Nicht selten wird für Stücke sogar mehr bezahlt wie sie mal neu gekostet haben.
Daiwa bietet die Infinity quasi unverändert seit Ewigkeiten an, auch was den Preis angeht. Da gehen viele heute einfach nicht mehr mit und suchen lieber fürs gleiche Geld echte Klassiker.

Genauso hat Daiwa vor einigen Jahren einige Klassiker nochmals neu aufgelegt, angefangen mit der SS3000, den Urtypen SS1600/2600 und zuletzt der Emblem X5000T in schwarz, die wußten schon warum.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. September 2019)

Hi, 
für mich waren die Rollen damals auch unerschwinglich. Ich hätte für die Rollen seeehr viele Zeitungen austragen müssen. Technisch hat sich bei den Rollen nicht viel getan und die Zuverlässigkeit haben die Rollen ja bewiesen. Mir persönlich gefällt das Design der alten Rollen auch besser. Danach wurde mit auffälligen Metallicdesigns und viel Blingbling gearbeitet. In den letzten Jahren hat man wieder schwarz als Rollenfarbe entdeckt. Leider sehen dadurch fast alle Rollen gleich aus. Vom Design her gefällt mir die neue Daiwa Emblem 45 SCW QD-OT sehr gut.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...
> Daiwa bietet die Infinity quasi unverändert seit Ewigkeiten an, auch was den Preis angeht...



Preislich hat die Infintiy sogar angezogen, ich habe so um 2010 255€ pro Stück gezahlt, heute sind 350€ nicht unüblich...
Die Rollen sind geil ohne Frage, trotzdem gibt es Situationen in denen ich meine Ultegra XTD bevorzuge und das nicht nur wegen dem geringeren Gewicht. Das Wickelbild der Infinity sieht inzwischen ziemlich alt aus, zudem dreht der Rotor in Wurfposition zuleicht weiter, was hin und wieder oder besser ganz selten zum Umschlagen im Wurf führt.
Ich dachte immer die Sportsmatic war ein "ausländisches" (US?) Modell, 100% baugleich sind die nicht, bei der Sportsmatic war irgendwas am Freilauf anders, entweder es gab nur einen "Ausschaltpunkt" pro Kurbelumdrehung oder man musste komplett manuell ausschalten, genau erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ...und die neuen BBLC haben die alten erst wertvoll gemacht.



Nochmal, was sprich gegen die neueren LCs?


Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die Sportsmatic war ein "auslänfdisches" (US?) Modell, 100% baugleich sind die nicht, bei der Sportsmatic war irgendwas am Freilauf anders, entweder es gab nur einen "Ausschaltpunkt" pro Kurbelumdrehung oder man musste komplett manuell ausschalten, genau erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.



Das dachte ich auch erst das die Sportsmatic eher für einen anderen Markt vorgesehen war. Ich hatte da allerdings was asiatisches im Sinn, in den Staaten sind BR-Rollen eher Exoten.
Mittlerweile weiß ich aber das sie der Vorgänger war.
Daiwa hatte über viele Jahre hinweg die Angewohnheit, in ihren Katalogen nie alles darzulegen was sie wirklich auf dem Katalog basierenden Markt feilbieten.
Sehr viele Rollenmodelle die zb ganz regulär in UK verkauft wurden, standen nie in einem UK-Katalog. 
Wenn man bedenkt das UK lange Zeit überhaupt das einzigste europäische Land war indem Daiwa selbst vertrieben hat (in Deutschland übernahm dies lange Zeit Balzer und später Cormoran), ist das schon sehr ungewöhnlich. Dennoch wurde dies minimum über 20 Jahre so praktiziert. Wenn man sich ein wenig mit den Katalogen und den Modellen befasst, führt dies nur zu diesem Schluss.

Natürlich sind sie nicht 100% baugleich, das sieht man ja schon rein äußerlich. Intern sind sie aber nahezu identisch, die Sportsmatic ist nur die etwas günstigere Variante über die heut kein Mensch mehr redet.
Genauso wie bei der GS9000, günstigerer Vorgänger der SS9000.
Oder kennt hier noch jemand die PM-Serie? Ich denke eher nicht, dafür dürfte die Longbeam eher noch bekannt sein. Ist quasi die gleiche Geschichte.


----------



## punkarpfen (16. September 2019)

Hi,
kurz nach Erscheinen der Nachfolger der BBLC hatten die ihren Ruf weg, dass sie qualitativ nicht mithalten können. Interessanterweise sind mir aber keinerlei Mängel zu Ohren gekommen. Ob sie wirklich weniger robust sind, wird man in ein paar Jahren sehen. Kommt ein Nachfolgemodell auf den Markt, steigt entweder die Nachfrage für das neue oder eben für das alte Produkt. Ein gutes Spiegelbild sind da die Gebrauchtpreise.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2019)

Ah, ok, also nix konkretes. Inzwischen sind die LCs ja schon lange durch die Xta LC abgelöst und ich habe ebenfalls noch nix schlechtes von denen gehört, deswegen bohre ich da auch so nach... Damals zum Modellwechsel hätte ich auch eher die alte als die neue gekauft, heute sollten ja Erfahrungen zum Nachfolger vorliegen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (16. September 2019)

Wenn eine Karpfenrolle anständig wickelt, Bremse und Freilauf sauber arbeiten, was soll dann eigentlich "besser" werden? Mal abgesehen vom Ansehen des Anglers, dass er hunderte von Euronen in die Hand nahm, um up to date zu sein. Wenn es so tatsächliche Verbesserungen gibt, wie das Wickelbild von der USBTR A zu den Nachfolgemodellen, oder wirklich abgenudelte Rollen ersetzt werden müssen, sehe ich das ja ein. Aber wenn man sich so den Gebrauchtmarkt ansieht, dann fragt man sich schon wozu!?

Meine Banax Free Runner, 100%ige Klone von Shimanogroßrollen erfüllen o.a. Kriterien seit etwa 2002 und sind mithin so alt, dass sie auch schon wieder Aufsehen erregen.


----------



## Thomas. (17. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Meine Banax Free Runner, 100%ige Klone von Shimanogroßrollen erfüllen o.a. Kriterien seit etwa 2002 und sind mithin so alt, dass sie auch schon wieder Aufsehen erregen.



Hallo Andal
hättest du vielleicht mal ein Bild von den Banax, bei Google werden mir einige angezeigt.
bin auf der suche nach einer bestimmten Banax FR und weiß leider nicht die genaue Bezeichnung.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hallo Andal
> hättest du vielleicht mal ein Bild von den Banax, bei Google werden mir einige angezeigt.
> bin auf der suche nach einer bestimmten Banax FR und weiß leider nicht die genaue Bezeichnung.


Es ist die hier. Banax Freerunner "Untouchable 5600"


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2019)

@Andal : Tolles Teil, noch nie gesehen, Dank fürs zeigen.

@Thomas. : Denk an deine magische Zahl


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Meine Banax Free Runner, 100%ige Klone von Shimanogroßrollen erfüllen o.a. Kriterien seit etwa 2002 und sind mithin so alt, dass sie auch schon wieder Aufsehen erregen.



Geb ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht.
Das doofe ist, hierzulande kann mit dem Namen Banax keiner was anfangen, obwohl sie unter den Top5 der weltweiten Rollenbauern steht, und das schon sehr lange und auch zu Recht.
Wir sind halt in Mitteleuropa, da muß man nur wenige Player kennen und denen hinterherdackeln....Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel und das ist auch gut so. 

PS: Die Banax sind garantiert keine Klone von Shimanorollen. Gewisse äußerliche Ähnlichkeiten mag man ihnen sicherlich zusprechen, das wars dann aber auch schon mit den Gemeinsamkeiten.

Wird übrigens noch gebaut, auch Askari hatte sie mit Eigenlabel mal im Programm


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

@Hecht100+ Zum Ende des letzten Jahrtausends sollen wohl einige Ingenieure aus dem shimanischen Japan nach Südkorea gegangen sein, um dort für Banax den austral-asiatischen Markt zu versorgen. Aus den Händen und Zeiten stammen auch diese Rollen und eben andere Banax Produkte. Wie die heute tun und wirken, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls sieht, hört und liest man von dieser Marke bei uns leider nichts mehr.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Banax sind garantiert keine Klone von Shimanorollen. Gewisse äußerliche Ähnlichkeiten mag man ihnen sicherlich zusprechen, das wars dann aber auch schon mit den Gemeinsamkeiten.


Kann ich nichts dazu sagen, weil mir der Vergleich fehlt. Ich habe beide, Shimano und Banax noch nicht zerlegt. Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Banax einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2019)

Zerlegen mußt du auch nicht.
Die Banax hat schon äußerlich nen Unterschied, den außenliegenden Bügelumschlag.

Banax findet man nur sporadisch in Deutschland, die Angel-Domäne hatte mal ein paar im Sortiment, k.A. ob immernoch.
In Südeuropa wie zb Spanien ist die Marke häufiger, ostwärts ab Türkei in nahezu jedem Laden zu finden.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Zerlegen mußt du auch nicht.
> Die Banax hat schon äußerlich nen Unterschied, den außenliegenden Bügelumschlag.
> 
> Banax findet man nur sporadisch in Deutschland, die Angel-Domäne hatte mal ein paar im Sortiment, k.A. ob immernoch.
> In Südeuropa wie zb Spanien ist die Marke häufiger, ostwärts ab Türkei in nahezu jedem Laden zu finden.


Beverungen, die Türkei und Asien liegen halt nur sehr selten auf meinem Weg. 

Ich finde es eh schade, dass man diesen Bügelumschlagknubbel zu Gunsten viel störanfälligerer innerer Werte hat abtreten lassen. Einfache und funktionierende Systeme sollte man einfach nicht so leichtfertig tauschen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2019)

So ganz weg vom Markt ist dieser Mechanismus ja noch nicht. Simpel, robust und zuverlässig inkl. Fingerschutz.
Es spart halt erstmal Gewicht alles nach innen zu legen. Heute legt eh jeder 2. den Bügel manuell um, bei vielen großen Rollen isses sogar so vom Hersteller vorgegeben.
Ist halt alles filigraner gebaut, vorher genügte auch eine einzige starke Bügelfeder, die auch nach 50 Jahren nicht schlapp macht.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

...und es muss nach 2 Jahren und 1 Tag das Leben aushauchen, sonst generiert es ja keinen Nachfolgebedarf.


----------



## angler1996 (17. September 2019)

https://energofish.hu/news.php/Banax-Helicon-500NF/1/378/


wenn die Großen auch so sind;_))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2019)

Sind sie, die Helicon ist der "fast" baugleiche Nachfolger der Untouchable.
Hier mal ein wenig zerlegt mit bissl Wartungsanleitung...man sieht durchaus Features wo die großen beiden gerne dran sparen.
Die Ungarn scheinen diese Rollen zu mögen.


----------



## Thomas. (17. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist die hier. Banax Freerunner "Untouchable 5600"



besten dank, genau das ist sie.
habe auch einen Klon nee Ultimate








Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Thomas. : Denk an deine magische Zahl



 ist leider schon überschritten, aber unser jüngste und letzte zieht im Dezember aus, und ich bekomme ihre 2 Zimmer weil Frauchen sagt sie kann den  nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2019)

@Thomas. 
Dann Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen  Angelparadieszimmer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> besten dank, genau das ist sie.
> habe auch einen Klon nee Ultimate
> Anhang anzeigen 329998
> 
> ist leider schon überschritten, aber unser jüngste und letzte zieht im Dezember aus, und ich bekomme ihre 2 Zimmer weil Frauchen sagt sie kann den  nicht mehr sehen [



Die Schnur benutzte hoffentlich nicht aktiv....die taugt nicht viel.
Heißt für mich im Umkehrschluss ich hab wieder nen freudigen Mitbieter inner Bucht


----------



## Thomas. (18. September 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Schnur benutzte hoffentlich nicht aktiv....die taugt nicht viel.
> Heißt für mich im Umkehrschluss ich hab wieder nen freudigen Mitbieter inner Bucht


nee die Rolle ist nur noch zum gucken, und meine Gebote halten sich in grenzen habe gerade erst nee c500 vergeigt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. September 2019)

So ein Pech aber auch


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

Es geht in der Bucht aber auch noch günstig. Ich habe letzt Woche eine DAM Quick XL 222 inkl. brandneuer E-Spule für 5,50 € erbeutet. Die sehr wenigen Lackkratzer sind dem Alter geschuldet. Aber jetzt, nach einer kleinen Überholung ist sie innerlich wie neu und passt wunderbar zu der minimal älteren Hohlglasrute aus einem Hardy-Blank. Der leise Sound der Sperrklinken kann einen schon verzücken.


----------



## jkc (18. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...Der leise Sound der Sperrklinken kann einen schon verzücken.



...oder in den Wahnsinn treiben.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> ...oder in den Wahnsinn treiben.


Das ist vor allem eine Frage des anglerischen Alters. Bisweilen höre ich es sehr gerne.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> ...oder in den Wahnsinn treiben.


Ein dezentes leichtes Schnurren ist sicher nicht störend.
An ner Wallerrute störts mich persönlich überhaupt nicht, wenn die Rolle ordentlich und satt klickert. Da weiß ich wenigstens das alles sauber läuft.
Für die Generation die das nie kennengelernt hat isses natürlich erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Andal schrieb:


> Es geht in der Bucht aber auch noch günstig. Ich habe letzt Woche eine DAM Quick XL 222 inkl. brandneuer E-Spule für 5,50 € erbeutet.



Günstig geht irgendwie immer. Hängt aber in erster Linie erstmal vom Produkt und möglichen Interessenten ab.
Man findet eigentlich immer was worauf kaum geboten wird, eben weil das Interesse daran nicht so groß ist. Da kann man schonmal das eine oder andere Schnäppchen machen.
Eventuelle Spaßbieter hat man leider fast immer dabei, da isses schon wichtig sich selbst nen Limit zu setzen und dann auch aufzuhören. Hin und wieder gurkt der Verkäufer selber mit x andren Accounts auch noch mit rum, um den möglichen Erlös etwas anzukurbeln. Sowas kriegt man aber ganz schnell mit und bei deren Angebote biete ich dann generell nicht mehr, egal wie toll/selten/gesucht.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

Der Verkäufer wollte 15,- € im Sofortkauf. Die habe ich dann als Maximum geboten. Mehr hätte ich nicht hingelegt. So selten sind sehr gut erhaltene DAM's auch wieder nicht. Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, die Rute  wieder zeitschlüssig zu verpaaren. Und es sollte auch vom Kaliber her passen. Schließlich fischt das Auge ja mit.


----------

